# Edible Florida Weeds/Grasses/Wildflowers



## RTAYLOR540 (Dec 7, 2014)

Hello all,
I live in South Florida and there are many varieties of wild vegetation available. I am having difficulty identifying some of the edible kinds for my Sulcata tortoise as I would like to supplement its staple diet with some healthy, organic options readily available in my area. Any help, photos would be appreciated!

Thank you!
RT


----------



## motero (Dec 7, 2014)

You can google weeds in Florida and find pictures and names, Than ask on the tortoise diet forum about specific plants and you will get more help.


----------



## Jabuticaba (Dec 7, 2014)

Hi, RT! Welcome to the forum. What species of tortoise do you have? Best thing to do is take clear pictures of the whole plant and closeup of the leaves, so you can post them. You can also check out this site: http://m.thetortoisetable.org.uk/m/search_7.asp?issearch=true 

Good luck!


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 7, 2014)

Hi RT, and welcome to the Forum!


----------



## RTAYLOR540 (Dec 7, 2014)

This one is called the Florida tasselflower. I can not find any information on if it is edible or not for Sulcata tortoise.


----------



## RTAYLOR540 (Dec 7, 2014)

This one I believe is Biden's pilosa or Cobbler's pegs. A very prominent wildflower down here in FL.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 7, 2014)

RTAYLOR540 said:


> This one is called the Florida tasselflower. I can not find any information on if it is edible or not for Sulcata tortoise.



An excerpt from eattheweeds.com, which is talking about pyrrolizidine (an alkaloid), which your tasselflower contains: 


"Florida Tasselflower edible, _Emilia fosbergii_. I know someone — late 20’s — who has tried its leaves once with no apparent ill-effects. It was a few leaves raw, ten if I remember correctly, but not a steady diet of said, which appears to be important. Its relative,_Emilia sonchifolia_, which also has pyrrolizidine, is a common green in Java. Leaves of the not-yet-flowering plant in Java are eaten in salads, soups or steamed, most commonly used as a side dish. I know of a woman not yet 30 who ate many Tasselflower blossoms as a child while playing with her dolls. She has on-going liver issues. "


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 7, 2014)

RTAYLOR540 said:


> This one I believe is Biden's pilosa or Cobbler's pegs. A very prominent wildflower down here in FL.



"Biden's pilosa globally distributed across temperate and tropical regions. B. pilosa has been traditionally used in foods and medicines without obvious adverse effects."


----------



## turtlemanfla88 (Dec 7, 2014)

there is a book i have called Weeds of southern turfgrasses by University Of Florida has good pictures for ID does not discuss if they are edible,but once you have it ID you can research it. I have been watching a lot of wild gopher tortoises graze on certain weeds and then I know which ones are safe for my animals.


----------



## RTAYLOR540 (Dec 7, 2014)

Thank you, Yvonne. I actually came across that after posting. I will be sure to stay away from the tasselflower. Any other input or other good options appreciated!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 7, 2014)

Google purslane and thistle. The are both super common and loved by torts here in so Florida. Also, lots of Hubiscus!


----------



## Blondefondew (Dec 27, 2017)

RTAYLOR540 said:


> Hello all,
> I live in South Florida and there are many varieties of wild vegetation available. I am having difficulty identifying some of the edible kinds for my Sulcata tortoise as I would like to supplement its staple diet with some healthy, organic options readily available in my area. Any help, photos would be appreciated!
> 
> Thank you!
> RT


Hello! I too live in South Florida and I found a place to find some edible stuff for my tort, its called High Ridge Natural Scrub Area in Boynton Beach. I go there on my lunch breaks once or twice a week and pick sunflowers, prickly pear and some weeds. There are all kinds of flowers and weeds in there but I have not yet been able to identify them, maybe you are better with that! Its a natural area, no pesticides are sprayed there and its a safe haven for Gopher Tortoises. Good luck!


----------



## RosemaryDW (Dec 28, 2017)

Dollarweed grows...like a weed down there, lol. Also called pennywort.

Found in damp areas.


----------



## RosemaryDW (Dec 28, 2017)

RTAYLOR540 said:


> This one I believe is Biden's pilosa or Cobbler's pegs. A very prominent wildflower down here in FL.



It’s an awful close relative of burr marigolds, which are safe in moderation. I’d offer it to my Russian but I’m pretty relaxed about feeding most anything in moderation.

Here is a list of gopher safe plants and weeds from your area, biden’s pilosa is on it: http://myfwc.com/wildlifehabitats/managed/gopher-tortoise/help/plant-guide/south-region/.

Dock is the very last weed on that list. It’s something many owners won’t feed due to its high oxalate level. I don’t worry about oxalates but again, I’m really relaxed about feeding and my tortoise has a very broad diet. Even though gopher tortoises eat it, you might want to avoid it.


----------



## RosemaryDW (Dec 28, 2017)

Oops, also Welcome!


----------

